# Copy Music from a CD to your hard drive



## arielleapril (Feb 16, 2001)

How can I Copy Songs from a music CD to my hard drive? I have a Cd Burner but I want to make a music cd with songs that i have downloaded from the internet but also include songs from cd's that i already have.


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

This program is very easy to use, is free, and small, it will do anything you need to do with music management,from d/ling your cds to your harddrive to making and converting mp3's check it out... http://download.cnet.com/downloads/0-1896422-100-1693537.html?tag=st.dl.1 896422-106-2.lst-0-2.1693537 ...Rhett

[This message has been edited by rhettman5 (edited 02-16-2001).]


----------



## arielleapril (Feb 16, 2001)

Thank You!
I am going to try that....hopefully i can get it to work...


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

post back if you have trouble, it is very easy to use, why I suggested it, there are several others available , but for now , I would use this one....Rhett


----------



## arielleapril (Feb 16, 2001)

Hi,
I know youre going to think I'm not very bright. But i am having trouble already. I downloaded the file from Cnet, but it requires me to unzip the file. So i also downloaded winzip, but i guess i cant seem to get it to work. i am not too much of a computer wiz....i dont know what i am doing wrong....see i am a handful...
-April


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I don't use win-zip, but alot of ppl here do I am sure someone here will tell you how to use it, I am sure it is not hard, I use a program called enzip so I don't want to steer you wrong. ...Rhett


----------



## D'dubyaO (Jul 5, 2000)

Hi,

If winzip is installed, simply right-click the zipped file and choose to unzip to folder xxxxx (the new folder, with the unzipped files, should appear on your screen).

Hope this helps,

~dave~


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi ,

You can go to www.allidinsys.com and download the free portion of Stuffit which will automatically unzip most any files downloaded from the internet to your system or sent to you in many different compressed formats. The full version of Stuffit which will also compress and send files from your system to others is only $9.95.

Bob


----------



## Mecer (Aug 28, 2008)

someone help meeeeeeee. the link to download some file for transfering music to my portable hard drive is not working


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use CDEX, works a treat. It'll also convert them to MP3 if you desire.


----------

